# 2 cool help for new fishing team name?



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

any ideals for a cool fishing team name? new boat bay fishing for trout and reds


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

ok what about _REEL CRAZY_


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Happy Hookers?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Reel Team

Reel Ones


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Catch ya l8tr


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*" Salt Shakers"*


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

2 Coolers...1 4 fish, 1 4 beer.

rg


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

boat? color?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

How bout team can't catch sheeitt!!!!! lol


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> *" Salt Shakers"*


I'll think about sellin' the rights...lol.

Salty


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

crack oar


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks 2 coolers going with _team *superfish-on!*_


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

saltwater limit , salty limit, just limit, get the net . spooled, broken rod, broken line, lure . chark bait, line buster, big o fish


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Team:

We Ben Fishing

broke off

Hung up

Limited


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

The Potlickers or Potluck


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Better Wet


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

How about "First Stringers"?


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I can't believe this one has not been mentioned.........Master Baiters.........


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

from a car salesman.... Team Ben Dover

hehehe

Just Kiddin guys!!!!

=)


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Team-Less


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*HOW'S ABOUT THIS ONE*

* "TEAM BILLYSTIX" :wink: *
* STIX*


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

specktacular
water hazard
"blank" bay/lake hustler
fish envy
day job
even money


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*potlickers*



Too Tall said:


> The Potlickers or Potluck


i would go with tha one..lol....you be setting yourself up for all kinds of trouble

"wet dreams"


----------

